# peugeot boxer 2.5tdi cold starting problem



## callagg (Sep 25, 2009)

will start from cold but will not run. several attempts to start then it will fire up but have to rev like hell to get it to run continuously once warm runs and pulls fine.

help


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it 'lumpy' when it starts, i.e. not running on all four cylinders?


----------



## callagg (Sep 25, 2009)

no it is fine. will not fire up, it wants to, but will after many attempts. have to keep revs high to stop it cutting out.

is it glow plugs or cold start fuel/air v/v?

thanks


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Glow plugs*

My first thought was Glow Plugs but you say it starts from cold. If it was the glow plugs which had failed, the engine would be very difficult to start. However a diesel engine in reasonable condition should start immediately assuming all 4 glow plugs were working. If you have a situation where perhaps 2 have failed then only two cylinders will initially fire.

john


----------

